# White Python LEDS don't stay stuck



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Great LED lights but the adhesive they use on the magnetic strips is pants

No problem for the first few weeks after installation but then the adhesive stops being sticky and they either start sagging in the middle or they drop down into the viv completely :censor:

This isn't just a one off either, I have 8 vivs with them fitted and all but one have needed an adhesive upgrade so far

The last unit gave up today and dropped into the corn snake viv, 
whilst it wasn't sticky enough to keep it secured to the lid, it was just sticky enough to take almost 2 hours to free my adult corn:bash::censor:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

yep i had the same thing on my red LEDs for them 


Spaceisdeep said:


> Great LED lights but the adhesive they use on the magnetic strips is pants
> 
> No problem for the first few weeks after installation but then the adhesive stops being sticky and they either start sagging in the middle or they drop down into the viv completely :censor:
> 
> ...


----------



## TradeExotics (Apr 18, 2012)

Spaceisdeep said:


> Great LED lights but the adhesive they use on the magnetic strips is pants
> 
> No problem for the first few weeks after installation but then the adhesive stops being sticky and they either start sagging in the middle or they drop down into the viv completely :censor:
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Please let me take a moment to apologise for the problems you've had. We have received a few customer enquries about this issue and for this reason we came out with some metal clip alternatives. You can see the new clips on our website here: LED Metal Clips

For many, this does not appear to be a problem - in one of my own terrariums for example where we tested the very first prototypes, I have lights that have remained up for about 2 years. It appears that excessive heat and high humidity are a causing factor in the adhesive not to stick too well. Although the adhesive is supposed to be sticky for temperatures up to 70 degrees celsius, if they are stuck onto slightly dirty or uneven surfaces, or the humidity is high is can be an issue.

However, in this instance I would be more than happy to send you a free set of clips to replace the magnetic adhesive in your terrarium. This goes to anyone else who has had the same problem. Please just e-mail me at [email protected] with your address and details and I will send them out to you as soon as possible.

Regards


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Cant say fairer than that or fault the service

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## TradeExotics (Apr 18, 2012)

Spaceisdeep said:


> Cant say fairer than that or fault the service
> 
> thanks :2thumb:


No Problem!


----------

